# wlan0 link state down



## kAldown (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi there.
Could anyone explain why

```
% dmesg | grep wlan0
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:13:ce:5f:34:cc
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```


```
kernel: iwi0: need multicast update callback
```


```
% less /var/log/messages | grep wlan0
Apr 12 16:02:25 d610 wpa_supplicant[6976]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=10:fe:ed:72:9c:3c reason=0
Apr 12 16:02:25 d610 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Apr 12 16:02:27 d610 wpa_supplicant[6976]: wlan0: Trying to associate with 10:fe:ed:72:9c:3c (SSID='Teslas' freq=2412 MHz)
Apr 12 16:02:27 d610 wpa_supplicant[6976]: wlan0: Associated with 10:fe:ed:72:9c:3c
Apr 12 16:02:27 d610 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Apr 12 16:02:27 d610 devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/dhclient quietstart wlan0'
Apr 12 16:02:27 d610 wpa_supplicant[6976]: wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 10:fe:ed:72:9c:3c [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]
Apr 12 16:02:27 d610 wpa_supplicant[6976]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 10:fe:ed:72:9c:3c completed [id=0 id_str=]
Apr 12 16:02:27 d610 dhclient: New IP Address (wlan0): 192.168.0.102
Apr 12 16:02:27 d610 dhclient: New Subnet Mask (wlan0): 255.255.255.0
Apr 12 16:02:27 d610 dhclient: New Broadcast Address (wlan0): 192.168.0.255
Apr 12 16:02:27 d610 dhclient: New Routers (wlan0): 192.168.0.1
```
And this repeat randomly, every 30 minutes.
Which case a lot of problem, because if I dare to `% sudo service netif restart` while windows guest running under vbox with bridge network mode - there will be a kernel panic. So I should shutdown guest OS, `service netif restart`, boot guest OS, and wait for another wlan0: link state down.
Thanks.


----------



## kAldown (Jun 3, 2014)

Bump for:

```
$ kaldown@d610:~ % dmesg | tail -n 20
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
iwi0: need multicast update callback
iwi0: need multicast update callback
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
iwi0: need multicast update callback
iwi0: need multicast update callback
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
iwi0: need multicast update callback
iwi0: need multicast update callback
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
iwi0: need multicast update callback
iwi0: need multicast update callback
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
iwi0: need multicast update callback
iwi0: need multicast update callback
```
And it continue for about 100 rows after


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Unsure that it is a fix here, but when I use wifi I use an intemittent `ping` on the primary login, and then work from the secondary login (next tty). The former to keep the connection up. (Or, do them both in an `xterm`, which is launched immediately after the connection is up, before it drops).


----------



## kAldown (Jun 5, 2014)

Could it be at least solution to not change wlan0 link state, even while iwi0 still warning about "need multicast update callback"?
Thanks.


----------

